# expôt/expósito



## totor

Queridos amigos,

hay un neologismo francés que ha encontrado una traducción en brasilero pero no en español.

Si bien el *portuñol* es un dialecto (?) muy difundido  , no cuadra en una traducción.

En consecuencia, me gustaría someterles la palabrita, a ver qué me dicen.

Como el título lo indica, se trata de *expôt*, neologismo que remite a lo que puede exponerse en un museo, y su traducción brasilera es:

*Expósitos: “tradução proposta por A. Desvallés para o termo francês 
expôt por analogia com dépôt (depósito), que designa tudo o que se expõe; mas tudo o que expõe pode ter diversos significados, inclusive o virtual” (definição de A. Desvallés citada por DELOCHE, 2002:20-nota 3).*

El problema es que la palabra *expósitos*, en español, y según dice María Moliner, "se aplica a los niños abandonados por sus padres de recién nacidos y criados en un establecimiento benéfico".

Es posible que también en brasilero signifique eso, en cuyo caso no me haría muchos problemas en poner la misma palabra (¡que hasta el tilde lleva!). Pero de no ser así, la cosa se complicaría.


----------



## Vanda

Totor, en portugués la palabra Expósito es sólo un nombre propio. No hay _expósito_ como un sustantivo común. La traducción de expósito (español) a portugués es _exposto, enjeitado_ (adjetivo).


----------



## totor

Dramático, Vanda. Voy a tener que inventar un neologismo, algo así como *exponible*.

Pero entonces no entiendo por qué figura en el encabezado de la definición que da Durval de Lara Filho a *expôt*. Yo pensé que ésa era la traducción en portugués.

Te agradezco mucho, Vanda.


----------



## Vanda

No quiero estorbar el génio trabajando,   pero *exponible *me hace recordar/pensar en español o francés o inglés, jamás en portugués.


----------



## jester.

¿Buscas una sola palabras? Sólo puedo ofrecerte palabras compuestas como "pieza(s) de exposición" o "objeto(s) expuesto(s)".


----------



## Outsider

Aquilo que me lembro de ouvir é "*artigos em exposição*" (ou até "*exposição*", simplesmente).


----------



## totor

Vanda said:


> No quiero estorbar el génio trabajando,   pero *exponible *me hace recordar/pensar en español o francés o inglés, jamás en portugués.



No, Vanda, pensé que había quedado claro, la palabra que busco tiene que ser en español, no en portugués.

En cuanto a lo que dice Jester, yo también había pensado en *objetos expuestos*. El problema es que *expósito* es la única palabra que precisamente tiene relación con *depósito* y también con *exponer*. Cuando yo vi por primera vez *expôt*, sin conocer el neologismo, lo primero que pensé fue que estaba haciendo un juego de palabras con *dépôt*, no en otra cosa.

Lamentablemente, esa palabra queda descartada porque lo primero que piensa un hispanohablante es en los niños abandonados.

Gracias Vanda, Jester y Outsider.


----------



## totor

Amigos, finalmente, después de darle muchas vueltas, me he inclinado por traducir la palabreja por *exhibible*.

Lamentablemente, se pierde la evocación de *dépôt*, pero decididamente *expósito* es impresentable en español.

Un cordial saludo para todos.


----------

